# SFC Dae Han Park



## scrapdog (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/March/110314-02.html

R.I.P.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 14, 2011)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, March 14, 2011) - Sgt. 1st  Class Dae  Han Park, 36, of Lacey, Wash., died after his vehicle was  struck by an  improvised explosive device March 12, 2011 in the vicinity  of Kajran, Daykundi,  Afghanistan.
 Park  was assigned to Charlie Company, 3rd Battalion, 1st  Special Forces Group  (Airborne), Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash. and  was deployed in support of  Operation Enduring Freedom-Afghanistan.    This was Park's fourth deployment in support of overseas contingency  operations.
 Park, a graduate of Watertown High School in  Watertown,  Conn., enlisted in the U. S. States Army in February 1998, as an   Infantryman.
 Upon completion of basic training and  advanced individual  training, Park was assigned to Charlie Company, 3rd Battalion,  327th  Infantry Regiment, Fort Campbell, Ky.
 In 2000, he earned the coveted Ranger Tab and  participated in  the Best Ranger Competition in 2002. In March 2003 he deployed  in  support of Operation Iraqi Freedom, as a Rifle Squad Leader.
 Upon his return from Iraq, Park was assigned  as an  observer/controller at the Joint Readiness Training Center at Fort Polk,  La.   In 2005, Park volunteered for the  Special Forces Assessment and  Selection Course and completed the Special Forces  Qualification Course  in 2006.
 Park was then assigned to 3rd Bn, 1st SFG (A)  Joint Base  Lewis-McChord as a Special Forces communications sergeant with   Operational Detachment Alpha 1333.  During  his time with 3rd Bn, he  completed numerous worldwide missions to include:  Bangladesh, Operation  Iraqi Freedom VI, Operation Enduring Freedom-Philippines,  Cambodia,  and India.  This was his first  rotation to Afghanistan.
 Park’s military education includes the U.S.  Army Airborne  School, Warrior Leader Course, Basic Non-Commissioned Officers  Course,  Advanced Leader Course, Ranger School, Air Assault School, Survival,   Evasion, Resistance, and Escape Course, Jumpmaster Course, Special  Operations  Target Interdiction Course and Special Forces Qualification  Course.
 Park’s awards and decorations include the  Bronze Star Medal,  the Army Commendation Medal (1 OLC), the Army Achievement  Medal (1  OLC), the Army Good Conduct Medal (4th award), the National  Defense  Service Medal, the Iraq Campaign Medal, Global War on Terror   Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terror Service Medal, Overseas  Service  Ribbon (2nd award) Non-commissioned Officer Professional  Development  Ribbon (3rd award), Army Service Ribbon, Special Forces  Tab, Ranger  Tab, Combat Infantryman’s Badge, Expert Infantryman’s  Badge, Parachutist’s  Badge, and the Air Assault Badge.
 He was posthumously awarded the Purple Heart.
 He is survived by his wife, Mi Kyong Park;  his daughters  Niyaand Sadie; his parents Joseph and Bonnie Schneider of  Thomaston,  Conn.; and his sister and brother, Katie and Saejin of Watertown, Conn.
 For further information, media should  contact the Special  Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at  910-643-8438  or after duty hours at 910-429-4165.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 14, 2011)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2011)

RIP.
Calm winds and soft landings, your mission here is done.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2011)

RIP Brother, your tour is over, be at ease.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 14, 2011)

SFC Daehan Park, 36, was killed in Wardak province, *Afghanistan* on Saturday when his vehicle hit an improvised explosive device. He was assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group, Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.


Link:

http://www.northwestmilitary.com/ne.../1st-Special-Forces-soldier-from-JBLM-killed/


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 14, 2011)

RIP SFC Park.


----------



## tova (Mar 14, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## sfmike (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP Warrior!

RLTW & De Oppresso Liber


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP SFC Park.  Prayers out to all affected by your loss.

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP SFC Park.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Rest in Peace SFC Park


----------



## Budha (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 16, 2011)

RIP, SFC Park.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 17, 2011)

Rest easy, SFC.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 24, 2011)

Rest easy Brother.


----------

